# leaves folding like a taco , normal ?



## MrOysterhead (Feb 19, 2007)

the leaves off this plant is folding like a taco , could this be over watering


----------



## MrOysterhead (Feb 19, 2007)

lol i cant type


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks like it's too hot, lights too close maybe?


----------



## chezidek (Feb 19, 2007)

it's from the heat i had the same


----------



## HGB (Feb 19, 2007)

what are you feeding and at what ppm?   could be -mg


----------



## DLA (Feb 19, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> what are you feeding and at what ppm? could be -mg


 
That is Mg defiecy...add some Epson Salts


----------



## Sensi-Man (Feb 19, 2007)

DLA said:
			
		

> That is Mg defiecy...add some Epson Salts


 
An Mg defficiency is a probable cause but i would say from my own experience that if it isnt a Mg deffic, then its almost certainly a humidity problem maybe even a drainage problem that is causing overwatering but usually with o/watering the leaves show clearer signs..iv seen this prob before and it was due to my friend not keeping his humidity under control,a lot of growers remember to chck their temps but not their humidity.

Its gotta be one of the 3 probs that have been suggested.Try letting your humidity calm down and watch your temps... add some epson salts and also poke your fingers through the holes at the bottom of your pot to feel for a drainage problem which it could be but i would say if it isnt an Mg deffic then its for sure a humidity prob.Good Luck:joint:


----------



## kindphriend (Feb 20, 2007)

I posted yesterday about a similar problem, well your description is exactly what is happening to my girls.  I have been told by some people on here that it is due to a variation of ph. However, I am growing soil and looks like you got hydro.  Could be the same solution? Have you been checking your ph?  Take a look:


----------



## MrOysterhead (Feb 20, 2007)

my humitdity is 36 % is that to high


----------



## MrOysterhead (Feb 20, 2007)

my damn temp will not leave 84  unless my windows are open , i have 2 fans one facing the plants and one on the top shelf blowing on the balast


----------



## MrOysterhead (Feb 20, 2007)

im going to buy some circulating fans these ones are walgreens shitty wexford straight fans , high and low , its winter around here so walmart hasnt hard there garden and cooling fans out yet


----------



## MrOysterhead (Feb 20, 2007)

my pH is like 5.0-5.9


----------



## DLA (Feb 20, 2007)

MrOysterhead said:
			
		

> my pH is like 5.0-5.9


 
OK lets see if I can answer your postessss,

Ph fluctuation can cause several different issues, however I don't think that's the problem...not to beat a dead horse but you too need more Mg.

36 % RH is low, average it should be around 40-60 with much less during flowering.

If your room temp is 84 fans won't help, your just blowing the 84 degree air around.  You need to look at what makes it 84 degrees.  Your ballast for one should get the heck out of there, and think about venting your lights.

PH for soil should be slightly higher then you have 5.8-6.2.

HTH


----------



## MrOysterhead (Feb 20, 2007)

thnks for the tips DLA


----------



## MrOysterhead (Feb 20, 2007)

will a ballast starting amking a louder noise if it gets to hot and continue to make the noise ... becuause by old one started makig a loud noise 24/7 and i the man replaced it


----------



## Greenfinger (Feb 20, 2007)

MrOysterhead said:
			
		

> will a ballast starting amking a louder noise if it gets to hot and continue to make the noise ... becuause by old one started makig a loud noise 24/7 and i the man replaced it


over heating the ballest will certainlly reduce its life eg start making sounds it shouldn't..
and if tempreature is the problem ...get a LTI extractor kit to suit the size of your room and this should be your answer


----------



## Hick (Feb 20, 2007)

theres a chart, showing the "acceptable" ph range for water cultures and soil. 6.2-6.8 is ideal


----------



## DLA (Feb 20, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1095&d=1133089165
> theres a chart, showing the "acceptable" ph range for water cultures and soil. 6.2-6.8 is ideal


 
Thanks Hick...I should have proof read.


----------



## Sensi-Man (Feb 20, 2007)

DLA said:
			
		

> OK lets see if I can answer your postessss,
> 
> Ph fluctuation can cause several different issues, however I don't think that's the problem...not to beat a dead horse but you too need more Mg.
> 
> ...


 
Pretty good answers,i too had a problem where my temps kept spiking above 90 but i live in cold scotland so we dont have high humidity,if it isnt any of the Ph probs or Mg defic.,etc that have been mentioned then its your humidity.

One way for closet growers who dont have great ventilation is to invest in a Co2 mister,it basically releases Co2 Into your growroom at specific times and this will help big time with your intake/outake ventilation probs,they are the size of a very small fire extinguisher and can be bought from most decent weed sites that sell HPS lights,etc.

If ya wanna go ghetto with it then a Co2 fire extinguisher is a handy thing to have,just be VERY careful how you use it or you'll exterminate your plants for good.Good Luck:joint:


----------



## greatherb (Feb 20, 2007)

hello everyone,

I just wanted to throw my two cents in and say that my friend's grow temeps are rarely below 85.... his plants are fine. In my opinion, it is more important to have a low relative humidity in flowering, rather than worrying about too high or low a humidity  during the rest of the grow. 

Humidity is another issue, but if your humidity is 36 you shouldnt have a problem really... again, I'm thinking back to past friend's grows. 

I am most tempted to say the problem here is Mg, but like I said, this is all opinion.... and every one's got em.

smoke on, 
greatherb


----------



## MrOysterhead (Feb 20, 2007)

i have a feeling it is the mg, .... not enough Mg ?


----------



## Sensi-Man (Feb 20, 2007)

greatherb said:
			
		

> hello everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to throw my two cents in and say that my friend's grow temeps are rarely below 85.... his plants are fine. In my opinion, it is more important to have a low relative humidity in flowering, rather than worrying about too high or low a humidity during the rest of the grow.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah iv had grows where the temp has spiked way above 90 so i'd agree with you on that,and as you said humidity is another issue,albeit an important one.If it aint humidity and it aint a Mg deffic and its defo not a drainage problem then id be inclined to think thats your grow room simply isnt getting enough air intake, its all good having numerous fans but remember,after a while all they end up doing is circulating stagnant air if there isnt fresh air or a Co2 solution in place.Just a few more ideas,its a tricky one....:joint:


----------



## noodles (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi there

Just wanted to give my opinion too.  I had the same happen to me on the last grow.  I started with seeds and they were grown in soil.  I had my lights too close and the plants got way tooo hot.  I think the same is happening to yours.  I didnt see what kind of lights you were using cause im lazy and dont like to read that much, lol.:yay: But I would say back off your lights a little bit or use a cooler bulb.  Im using compact flourescent bulbs and they are working great. My bulbs are about 3 inches or so away from my plants. The cfl bulbs work great for closet grow because it keeps the plants short and bushy.

Later


----------



## MrOysterhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Im using a 400watt MH conversion bulb right now for the vegg


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, to find out very quickly if it is a Mg deficiency then get some Epsom salts and foliar feed with them.  You will know if that was it in a matter of hours.  But IME you should have red stems way before you have canoing leaves.  It most likely is a heat and humidity issue.  It is not killing your plants though.  Not a huge issue.  Def. give the Epsom a whirl and see where that takes your plants.

*** If it were a pH problem, the leaves would be much more folded and twisty like in parts...


----------



## MrOysterhead (Feb 20, 2007)

ok ill try that


----------



## MrOysterhead (Feb 21, 2007)

is there somthing cheaper i can invest in that will help


----------



## shuggy4105 (Feb 21, 2007)

:bolt: there are numerous ways in which to control/release co2 cheaply,however after speaking to some mods,if you have sufficient ventilation then it`s not needed grow on man!


----------

